# Grandsons in the workshop:: Continued..



## oldguy2 (Jun 29, 2014)

*more humor and old time tools and safety*

I changed the profile photo. And the nickname ..oldguy2…is in reference to my good friend who also owned a Shopsmith and we went to 2 classes at the Factory in Dayton. Since I moved I don't get to see him as much and poor fellow he moved to a condo and had to sell a 520 and accessories. Someone got a great buy, Not even 10 years old.
I think I look more like my father in the photo, I am 64. Oooch. wisdom hairs the lady cutter calls them. BS.
I think the nickname is right. Oldguy.
So grandsons visiting for the first time, a six year old and a 4 year old with his Dad and want to pound nails and drill holes. Now they have seen me in the shop when they skype call from Arizona…that part of technology I love. And I have drilled some stuff and made a pocket hole and put two boards together. But we usually travel there. First lesson the son in law who knows about building asks do you have any nails, maybe paneling nails? I said no, moving here I unloaded almost all that and use screws ( I live in the parsonage, not going to panel and change too much ) but I had some 3 inch common nails. He was not pleased why those? Trust me they will hit the head better and not our fingers and have a blast. And that was perfect, the great workbench took a pounding and so did the nails. Rob was pleased. Next was holes. I have a craftsman brace and old spur bits. Now they look strange, a hook shape on one side of the point and a chisel edge on the other side and a small screw point. Get some and try it, they scribe the hole and then they start shaving the fibers as you circle. real nice flat bottom holes, cut like a bandit. And so with board in vise and 6 year old cranking away, I steadied the end. He cut a hole in no time. And time for another. Then another bit, few holes and another bit. I still have the board and nails and the board and holes. I don't think the kids will get here soon, Memories.
I keep hearing from people about their grand kids always at their home and they are watching the kids. I would not want to be everyday the baby sitter and I have the worse opposite end of seeing them once a year. LIke a teacher day planning something to do with them every minute is a long long day. Wait until they are 7 or 8 and you get to see the school play, I get to see pictures. I might get a one a week skype call or a phone call and ask how are the kids or the grand kids have more to tell me. I don't know who has it worse. In my projects are an old fashion top and name signs I made them so they could go into suitcases on airplanes when they were here last year. Yup granddaddy made that for me.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

oldguy2 said:


> *more humor and old time tools and safety*
> 
> I changed the profile photo. And the nickname ..oldguy2…is in reference to my good friend who also owned a Shopsmith and we went to 2 classes at the Factory in Dayton. Since I moved I don't get to see him as much and poor fellow he moved to a condo and had to sell a 520 and accessories. Someone got a great buy, Not even 10 years old.
> I think I look more like my father in the photo, I am 64. Oooch. wisdom hairs the lady cutter calls them. BS.
> ...


Hey OG2,

I'm only about 5 years younger than you, and I don't have any grandchildren. Instead, I have little children at home.

So, it's different. I don't have any time to go to the shop. When I get home from work, my wife is ready for a break, which means I'm the parent on duty for awhile. By the time I can get a moment, I'm too tired to do anything.

The 4-year-old has his own set of Peltor JR earmuffs. When we go to the shop, he asks "are you going to make some loud noise?" I say "no, I'm just piddling around with hand planes". He says "Yes. Do please make some loud noise." There are two pair of earmuffs in the Christmas closet for the 2-year-old twins this year, but I can't imagine trying to keep my eyes on more than one child and do anything with power tools. Maybe when they get a little older.

The 4-y-o has drilled one hole with the brace and bit some months ago. I have some regular auger bits made for brace. I'm not sure of the type of bit you are talking about. Can you post a photo?

-Paul


----------



## oldguy2 (Jun 29, 2014)

oldguy2 said:


> *more humor and old time tools and safety*
> 
> I changed the profile photo. And the nickname ..oldguy2…is in reference to my good friend who also owned a Shopsmith and we went to 2 classes at the Factory in Dayton. Since I moved I don't get to see him as much and poor fellow he moved to a condo and had to sell a 520 and accessories. Someone got a great buy, Not even 10 years old.
> I think I look more like my father in the photo, I am 64. Oooch. wisdom hairs the lady cutter calls them. BS.
> ...


Thanks for reading. Drill bits. I want you to google ..woodworking spur bits….down the list is the rennaissance woodworker and a description for his drill bits 170..something… and right on that page is a photo of 7 of these bits. very clear the two different cuts, one side and the chisel like other side. surprised I found it. These were my wife grandfathers and I never met him but he made some nice furniture in walnut. Kids it may get easier, or think of a small task for them. I told mine to stay on the stool so I could cut something and he was off it in seconds. That got a face to face talk. Guess I got into a rant there about not seeing my grandkids.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

oldguy2 said:


> *more humor and old time tools and safety*
> 
> I changed the profile photo. And the nickname ..oldguy2…is in reference to my good friend who also owned a Shopsmith and we went to 2 classes at the Factory in Dayton. Since I moved I don't get to see him as much and poor fellow he moved to a condo and had to sell a 520 and accessories. Someone got a great buy, Not even 10 years old.
> I think I look more like my father in the photo, I am 64. Oooch. wisdom hairs the lady cutter calls them. BS.
> ...


Wonderful activity


----------



## Kelster58 (Dec 2, 2016)

oldguy2 said:


> *more humor and old time tools and safety*
> 
> I changed the profile photo. And the nickname ..oldguy2…is in reference to my good friend who also owned a Shopsmith and we went to 2 classes at the Factory in Dayton. Since I moved I don't get to see him as much and poor fellow he moved to a condo and had to sell a 520 and accessories. Someone got a great buy, Not even 10 years old.
> I think I look more like my father in the photo, I am 64. Oooch. wisdom hairs the lady cutter calls them. BS.
> ...


I keep five pounds of 1-3/8 box nails on hand in an old coffee can for kids to pound into 2×4 scraps. Needle nose pliers to hold the nails. PVC pipe is fun for them to cut with a hand saw. A block plane and 1/2 inch pine boards to plane. They love the brace and bit. Have fun with your grand kids and all their friends. Shop activities are great for them. I have a tool cabinet with tools and supplies for my grand kids and their friends.


----------



## oldguy2 (Jun 29, 2014)

*2 Grandsons, 6 weeks, Workshop fun and learning (who?)*

Hey , over a year ago..seems longer. I was able to have my oldest grandson in my shop to drill some holes with a brace.(in a blog) he loved it. I think he was 5. Now he is 8 and his brother ready to have some adventure is 5 and a half. My mind is rapidly going through the "what should I give them as safe and easy lessons for that age?" worse is as a retired teacher I keep thinking steps or safety and get bogged down. One at a time in the shop is my rule unless their Dad is there and he is great… I mean he can do it and I would love to have him just build anything. He is cautious being a Violin player but he loves the manual work. And can out cook my wife and I. 
Yesterday day 2 of summer here was more hole drilling and some chisel and mallot work to have fun. Then we tried some round off corners on the stationary belt sander. He had to have round 2 and brought in his dad and drew the shape for the corners and was ready to do it, even demanded the hearing protectors. if he could have reached the switch for the dust collector ( mine hangs in the center of my shop at hand reach ) he would have done that. with help and prompt did a nice job for 8 rounding to shape the pine and showed Dad. I was proud but thinking ahead where are we to go with this kid who picks this up this fast..? today we are remaking handles for the clamping vise on the NY workbench as he loved clamping the board so well it cracked the 3/8 dowel I had in there. I promised the boys one boy at a time. I bought a 1/4 bolt and washers to be the new handle 6 inch long. so we will make round wood ends. drill holes. countersink something. use rubber pads and washers. then assemble with 2 nuts. the younger boy will get hole drilling since he has not done that and drill some more holes. the older will see the new handle made since he cracked the cheap dowel granddaddy had and see a project done. Yup more ideas to go and this is week one.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

oldguy2 said:


> *2 Grandsons, 6 weeks, Workshop fun and learning (who?)*
> 
> Hey , over a year ago..seems longer. I was able to have my oldest grandson in my shop to drill some holes with a brace.(in a blog) he loved it. I think he was 5. Now he is 8 and his brother ready to have some adventure is 5 and a half. My mind is rapidly going through the "what should I give them as safe and easy lessons for that age?" worse is as a retired teacher I keep thinking steps or safety and get bogged down. One at a time in the shop is my rule unless their Dad is there and he is great… I mean he can do it and I would love to have him just build anything. He is cautious being a Violin player but he loves the manual work. And can out cook my wife and I.
> Yesterday day 2 of summer here was more hole drilling and some chisel and mallot work to have fun. Then we tried some round off corners on the stationary belt sander. He had to have round 2 and brought in his dad and drew the shape for the corners and was ready to do it, even demanded the hearing protectors. if he could have reached the switch for the dust collector ( mine hangs in the center of my shop at hand reach ) he would have done that. with help and prompt did a nice job for 8 rounding to shape the pine and showed Dad. I was proud but thinking ahead where are we to go with this kid who picks this up this fast..? today we are remaking handles for the clamping vise on the NY workbench as he loved clamping the board so well it cracked the 3/8 dowel I had in there. I promised the boys one boy at a time. I bought a 1/4 bolt and washers to be the new handle 6 inch long. so we will make round wood ends. drill holes. countersink something. use rubber pads and washers. then assemble with 2 nuts. the younger boy will get hole drilling since he has not done that and drill some more holes. the older will see the new handle made since he cracked the cheap dowel granddaddy had and see a project done. Yup more ideas to go and this is week one.


Good times. My oldest loved helping in the shop by youngest never liked it. Maybe they could build some boxes or bird houses.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

oldguy2 said:


> *2 Grandsons, 6 weeks, Workshop fun and learning (who?)*
> 
> Hey , over a year ago..seems longer. I was able to have my oldest grandson in my shop to drill some holes with a brace.(in a blog) he loved it. I think he was 5. Now he is 8 and his brother ready to have some adventure is 5 and a half. My mind is rapidly going through the "what should I give them as safe and easy lessons for that age?" worse is as a retired teacher I keep thinking steps or safety and get bogged down. One at a time in the shop is my rule unless their Dad is there and he is great… I mean he can do it and I would love to have him just build anything. He is cautious being a Violin player but he loves the manual work. And can out cook my wife and I.
> Yesterday day 2 of summer here was more hole drilling and some chisel and mallot work to have fun. Then we tried some round off corners on the stationary belt sander. He had to have round 2 and brought in his dad and drew the shape for the corners and was ready to do it, even demanded the hearing protectors. if he could have reached the switch for the dust collector ( mine hangs in the center of my shop at hand reach ) he would have done that. with help and prompt did a nice job for 8 rounding to shape the pine and showed Dad. I was proud but thinking ahead where are we to go with this kid who picks this up this fast..? today we are remaking handles for the clamping vise on the NY workbench as he loved clamping the board so well it cracked the 3/8 dowel I had in there. I promised the boys one boy at a time. I bought a 1/4 bolt and washers to be the new handle 6 inch long. so we will make round wood ends. drill holes. countersink something. use rubber pads and washers. then assemble with 2 nuts. the younger boy will get hole drilling since he has not done that and drill some more holes. the older will see the new handle made since he cracked the cheap dowel granddaddy had and see a project done. Yup more ideas to go and this is week one.


Yo *o'g'2,* nothing stirs the sawdust more than a descendant taking up our love for woodworking.

Just a word of warning and no no criticism of your methodology (I don't want to stir the possum [Aussie expression]).

My #! son had this habit of talking with his hands…. flapping it all around… and managed to bring one of his fingers down on a newly sharpened chisel. It cut deep and suddenly he lost all aspirations for woodworking.

Teach, teach, teach the kids the basics… safety first and then you can be proud and indulge in what they create….

Now I step down from mu soap-box!


----------



## oldguy2 (Jun 29, 2014)

*Grandsons. Day 2 Learning more..*










And Day 1 the oldest was using the tail vise and wound the handle tight to great. breaking the 3/8 dowel. But he learned how hard and well the vise would hold any piece of wood and had drilled many holes in hardwood and softwood. Also had used the tailstock vise. Now a brace and bit is not easy work but he has improved. Today the younger 5 and a half boy was in for the first lesson…you might ask what do you show or teach. show some projects you did. Measure items. Name some tools. and drill some holes with a brace and bit. it is slow and safe. later you can get onto a hand drill and slow speed and a better drill bit.
Day 2 for the older boy we set out to drill holes in the old handle ends and use a 6 inch by 1/4 bolt to make a new handle for the tailstock vise. So I drilled the larger countersink hole. he drilled the 1/4 thru hole then a metal washer and a piece of rubber to cushion the ends. I had sketched this on paper and had him assemble this in order. Not a bad plan for an 8 year old. and he did fine. I hot glued the end of the bolt and the nut to the knobs and now have a nice 5 inch metal shaft to crank the vise. I could not find at the local store any bolt longer than 6 inches or I would have bought up to an 8 inch. this was 65 cents for the bolt and washers and nuts. the learning…still priceless and later we used an electric drill with a 1/4 bit at slow speed to drill into hardwood and softwood.
I think later I will head toward a bird feeder or box. I showed them a bandsaw box and they were impressed.
Any ideas about simple projects would be helpful…Thanks Hals Wood Shop


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

oldguy2 said:


> *Grandsons. Day 2 Learning more..*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm back to building toys in my old age but as a kid building push carts and the like was so much fun.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

oldguy2 said:


> *Grandsons. Day 2 Learning more..*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wonderful learning environment


----------



## oldguy2 (Jun 29, 2014)

*Grandsons in the Shop...Box Project*










We have a Project. The boy wants to make a Bank box. With a hasp for his lock. Not a bad idea for an 8 year old. So what were the lessons of today. 1. choosing the boards. some 1/2 inch hardwood I had. 2. drawing on paper his idea of a rectangle , actually pretty good. 3. we planned a width from one board and he had to trace the width against the other 3 to get what I would rip the boards to size. 4. we sized the 2 short ends and I cut those. Then with the longer boards. we eyed a length with all the boards upright. 5 I had him mark that length and then with a small Kreg square draw a square line and then showed him how to transfer it across with the opposite ends even. Note that we have only measured one part a width so far..about 3.5 inches. 6. My rule he had to repeat was when I was ripping or cutting a board then he had to stay on the stool. If he got up then our time would be over and I was not going to be hurt because he would disrupt me. 7. we checked the fit of the box for looks and applied glue and with help ( a lot ) he and I set the 4 clamps. 8 I forgot he had to sand one board to get rid of old saw marks… he thought it was hard. I reminded him of his pounding nails or hole drilling. Showing him the sawdust and it had been the result of his work helped. I showed him some box projects ( like the ones in my projects here ) and why we would glue this. He liked it. I am pleased with the lessons today. Parts 2 Using my table saw cut the box apart like a lid and bottom. Plan a bottom and top. glue and inset those parts. Part 3 Sanding Hinges and Hasp predrilling into hardwood. All in all I think this is a good project for an 8 year old. the measuring. drawing. choosing. later sanding ( I will have him do some and sneak some at night ) staining. Keep up for details. Thanks for reading. Maybe it gives you an idea. other ideas based on this and he had a bug box with wire and a bird feeder those would have been pine but similar start steps as I would have seen the project.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

oldguy2 said:


> *Grandsons in the Shop...Box Project*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure looking forward to a couple of projects like that with my Grandsons. Your a very blessed man. Enjoy them as much as you can.

My best,
Bob


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

oldguy2 said:


> *Grandsons in the Shop...Box Project*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like fun.
I remember building a Lincoln Log cabin with my son for school when he was small and adding a stone chimney was a lot a fun for both of us.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

oldguy2 said:


> *Grandsons in the Shop...Box Project*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have much to say except that I enjoy reading this. I want to some things with my children - and am trying to figure out what is possible. I put a random-orbit sander in my 6-year-old's hands last night. He didn't like it - said he felt that he was not in control of it. I was standing right beside him. It's just a little 5-inch ryobi. I wonder if anybody makes a less powerful ROS that would be more suitable for kids. 5-inch disks are standard. A 4-inch sander would be interesting if anybody makes one and the disks are available. Just some thoughts.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

oldguy2 said:


> *Grandsons in the Shop...Box Project*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get one of to old time regular sanders not as efficient but just moves in a straight line.


----------



## oldguy2 (Jun 29, 2014)

*grandsons..box build*



















And the steps continue. Wow trying to keep the steps short and easy. Today he had been so busy that our 10 minutes was all he could do. I know his favorite tools…wrenches and the tailstock vise. Yesterday the 4 sides had finished glueing and I had glued overnight 2 boards for the bottom and 3 boards for a top. getting ready for his time I drew the outline of the box on the boards, in our talk he wanted/ agreed that the top could be even with the box and the bottom could project out from the box..you bet I showed him a sample with some scrap how that could look. but he also saw a hidden bottom and just putting the bottom on like the top. My plan today was to presize most of it and let him bevel the edge with a block plane as we talked about it. I had pencil lines there and we took a practice board and I held the plane and after a few strokes he saw that the bevel was coming. so we did one edge of the real top board. back to play with wrenches. Now the box edges needed sanding and I can slow down the 6 inch belt sander so I scribbled on the joints and we discussed how to hold and what to do and not do. then we did one corner. when he checked it and liked the feel, he was ready to sand more. Of course with help and checking. those pencil scribbles were great to show progress and that the boards were flush. well that was all we had time for. Off to VBS and more when we can. He drew lines on the larger board for the final size with my help and a metal rule, like connect the dots and some explaining how far to count the 16ths. I had already marked the other sides. little by little I need him to do this. I think I am learning more why I do some steps in my woodworking also, and I thought I was getting past intermediate level.


----------



## oldguy2 (Jun 29, 2014)

*Grandsons..box build #5*





































And the box is looking good. The top has beveled edges and we tried the block plane but the end grain went better with the belt sander. we did a little then checked progress. On the bottom we had drawn the box outline and allowed for an extra almost 3/16 projection. and I had him sand the extra to the line for the projection. Hardwood made this slow but that helped with not removing too much and checking the progress. We also did a practice piece. I keep telling him that I have watched many other woodworkers and learned many hints…not really a lie but it helps his practice, like I know something. In cutting the lid 1 inch off that worked, but I handed him the frame and he drops it. Now I wasn't upset it was in pieces. all it made me check was how to get it to fit the flat lid. So we proceeded, more checking and glue with gorilla glue. Patience was good today and the best tool was the dust collector hose for some reason he was on a roll and vacuumed the Shopsmith and the floor and the workbench. I guess I could use the help. More later.
Thanks.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

oldguy2 said:


> *Grandsons..box build #5*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great up date, and sounds like he's trying to show his appreciation by cleaning up the shop.
I too am fascinated with sucking up dust. LOL


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

oldguy2 said:


> *Grandsons..box build #5*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just keep enjoying your time with those boys! Your making memories they will cherish!


----------



## oldguy2 (Jun 29, 2014)

*Grandsons in the Shop...Box *










Hey I am pleased to say not only was my grandson pleased. I am pleased that it came out as what he and I drew on the paper and the few details. I did ,after he left ,the glue up of the 2 bottom boards and the 3 boards for the top and so the next morning he got to see a larger board and then we drew the frame on those boards. and the projection on the base I did show him 3 samples of bottoms to choose from and he liked the projection idea. So that was a draw it and later I cut it down. He was there with the clamping the frame back on and weights on the base and lid to glue it. Last night looking at it I asked him about the sharp corners and should we sand them or not. As I would guess he is ready to get to the hinge and lock/ hasp. so sharp corners. But I did nicely tell him that my experience would tell me to smooth those over and If I let him feel some edges that just had that 90 degree edge buffed off. I may go for it one more time. I really like the little bit of projection on the base just enough to catch the eye. I think it measured at 3/16. Now this hardwood is going to make my patience and drilling for screws and hinges and a hasp just fun fun fun. predrilling I know I can sell him to do and practice. but we don't want this to mess up. I bought plain hinges for cost but am considering a spray color now or before install since I look at this nice box color. I think I may have to wax or oil the box secretly just to protect it or have him do that but I really like the plain color tone and don't want to change it. the lid is 9 in by 6 in and the box frame was 3 inch before I cut at 1 inch for the lid. this was all 1/2 inch hardwood ash I had from an earlier buy in my projects….$20 cutting board and it shows a dumpster load of wood I bought. still working on that load, down to 3 boxes now.
almost done now.
Thanks
Hal


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

oldguy2 said:


> *Grandsons in the Shop...Box *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exceptionally fine progress, please pass on my complements.


----------



## oldguy2 (Jun 29, 2014)

*5year old Grandson Toy in Workshop*









Lego ships Today. Star wars whatever kids can imagine it is. so we drew two types of platform boatlike ships, I added some strips of wood for holders and stands with wood glue. Checked with the boss before sanding and glueing. You know a 5 year old is more interested in outcome than work. so get the okey dokey before you just whip up a thing and it gets rejected. And these are lego figures standing or seated so that was the test of size for shape and parts. Now its down to imagination. and we shall see if we can make another something with him before this vacation ends.
Thanks.
Hal

No the Ark was a gift to my wife the Pastor from someone else. You figure out your own plans. Ha Ha


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

oldguy2 said:


> *5year old Grandson Toy in Workshop*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome, they will remember these days


----------



## ralbuck (Mar 12, 2012)

oldguy2 said:


> *5year old Grandson Toy in Workshop*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great for both of you.

I can not seem to get the grandkids interested; too much video crap. They will grow up unable to fix/or repair anything.


----------



## danaturtle (Jul 23, 2018)

oldguy2 said:


> *5year old Grandson Toy in Workshop*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What an amazingly cute idea.. I love spending time in the shop with my dad. We have made so many things together, but the most important was the memories. https://bit.ly/2uFj7FR


----------



## oldguy2 (Jun 29, 2014)

*Box is done..Grandsons build a box*










So the Customer is always right. A hasp and hinges for his lock. What an adventure doing this in 1/2 inch hardwood.
I started this when he wasn't there so I test my drill bits and profanity on those pesky lightweight steel screws that have no heads on them at all. YUP three tries to get the right driver tip and I was using a hand driver with switch able heads. so past experience is Gold. I knew to look up on my favorite chart the pilot drill size for small screw 5/64 bit did it tried it with the screw…swore at it..knew it was not going it. Like I said no grandson there. went and matched the screw to the plastic hole gauge ehh went from the body hole to the hole 2 sizes down. this is stuff you don't hear on utube. It worked great. experience….hence my name oldguy2. so did the hasp. then taped the sides and back. Now I brought the grandson in to help with the hinges and we taped those in place and did the same predrill and hand screw those down. All is well. I really like the unfinished. We signed the bottom. 
It is what He wanted a nice box with a lock. Not a master piece, well it is a masterpiece I made just with his help and input and I am very glad of all the reads this has had. 
I hope the steps or some part have given other woodworkers a path to work with their kids or grand kids.

I think we are heading to a bird feeder now that we have some skills together.

Thanks. Hal from Hals Wood Shop


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

oldguy2 said:


> *Box is done..Grandsons build a box*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks just right!


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

oldguy2 said:


> *Box is done..Grandsons build a box*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the plan, get all the little bitty stuff out of the way so all goes smoothly, then there will be no hick ups to slow down progress and he losses interest.

Different story but it fits I think?
When I was a kid, we lived between two neighborhoods that were just being build, so we had tons of scraps to build our tree forts and the like, 
but my story heads to the basement where my dad had a 30 gal. wood barrel full of 16 penny nails and over the years the nails would go down in the barrel by at least 4 or 5 inches every summer as we built our 2 and 3 story tree houses and under ground forts.
There's something about nailing a 16p in to wood that just feels right it doesn't matter what it is your making., 
This has helped to build a life long love of wood working.

I'll shut up now. LOL


----------



## oldguy2 (Jun 29, 2014)

*New problem..Grandson #3, 5 year old project*

Want to help.. comments appreciated.
Since the big brother made a box, little brother wants a box. Now in my projects I made a bank box at Thanksgiving for grandson #2 and carried it out to him. He had no idea it was coming.
And this 5 year old has some skill and a few minutes with me and we have about 2 weeks. 
So option 1 I just make a box with him nearby and ask or check his boss ideas.
Option 2 make a box with some input and its done he gets a box either way sounds more or less like he has part of this box.

I understand the envy of brother got something " hey I want one." I was the baby of my family of 4.

I think I am a bit stuck with not sure how much I can involve him and want him involved but the older was pretty easy for an 8 year old.
It would be so easy just granddaddy make the box and smile done. but that cuts him out.

he does not like the idea of make a little boat and have it for his lego men.
so easy and he can do more… arrrrrgh.

comments….are helpful.
Thanks.


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

oldguy2 said:


> *New problem..Grandson #3, 5 year old project*
> 
> Want to help.. comments appreciated.
> Since the big brother made a box, little brother wants a box. Now in my projects I made a bank box at Thanksgiving for grandson #2 and carried it out to him. He had no idea it was coming.
> ...


I think I'd design a box with him (mayb send him a couple options and let him pic one) then have all the cuts made then just put it together with him. He likely won't remember if it's glued or nailed or what woods it's made of but he will remember building it with you


----------



## wrenchhead (Sep 26, 2009)

oldguy2 said:


> *New problem..Grandson #3, 5 year old project*
> 
> Want to help.. comments appreciated.
> Since the big brother made a box, little brother wants a box. Now in my projects I made a bank box at Thanksgiving for grandson #2 and carried it out to him. He had no idea it was coming.
> ...


Yea Jcamp has a good idea. I used to take my son to the big box store when he was little for the kids projects and it was pieces already cut. The kids got to sand the parts a little, nail and glue the pieces together. He always had a blast.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

oldguy2 said:


> *New problem..Grandson #3, 5 year old project*
> 
> Want to help.. comments appreciated.
> Since the big brother made a box, little brother wants a box. Now in my projects I made a bank box at Thanksgiving for grandson #2 and carried it out to him. He had no idea it was coming.
> ...


You can let him paint it any way he wants.


----------



## bndawgs (Oct 21, 2016)

oldguy2 said:


> *New problem..Grandson #3, 5 year old project*
> 
> Want to help.. comments appreciated.
> Since the big brother made a box, little brother wants a box. Now in my projects I made a bank box at Thanksgiving for grandson #2 and carried it out to him. He had no idea it was coming.
> ...


Have him do some of the non critical parts. Maybe have him squeeze the glue bottle or help turn a clamp handle or something along those lines.


----------



## Noskcaj (Aug 16, 2017)

oldguy2 said:


> *New problem..Grandson #3, 5 year old project*
> 
> Want to help.. comments appreciated.
> Since the big brother made a box, little brother wants a box. Now in my projects I made a bank box at Thanksgiving for grandson #2 and carried it out to him. He had no idea it was coming.
> ...


I used to have my son watch the cutting and then let him do the sanding. If any painting to be done I asked for his advice on colors. He still has some of those projects from when he was 4 or 5 and he's 21 now. Good memories. 
Rick j


----------



## oldguy2 (Jun 29, 2014)

*Grandson 5 year old...box*














































1. Thanks to all who read the Blog…help with comments for a 5 year old build a project.
I was very pleased with the comments and today totally shocked with the number of reads in two days.
2. So we were sorta ready this afternoon with ..he wanted a box because brother had a box. And I had strips of wood from a massive buy I bought in 2016.
3. Off track here I am a man blessed with not only being a prostate cancer survivor….surgery in 2011, and great healing and numbers since then, 3 grandsons and now a time to be with them. But I also on Memorial Day 2016 went past a business that makes drawers and other wood things. And it sells its " cut offs" by the dumpster load..$20. And I went back the next day with boxes and my trail blazer and 2 trips and 24 boxes, now 2 years later down to the last sorting and I think a box in the shed, about 6 plastic crates in the shop by lengths. cutting boards, signs, boxes, jigs, push sticks for the oven, lots of scrap firewood, etc. Later I bought strips of wood.$15. 
4. so I found 5 pieces of good 3 inch wide with a bottom groove ( they made drawers), sized them. Had the lad draw with the square where I taught him, counted and measured some. I did a lot of rip and cross cut to get 4 sides and used a large panel to cut a top and bottom. I planned a bottom to fit the grooves..about 8 in x 8 in. with a rabbit joint. some test fitting. He helped with the bench vise to clamp it and play with tape measure. and finally we had a rough box with loose panel in it gluing tonight.
5.I am not sure of his 5 year old interest or skill I think as one comment was " he is there and sorta involved." Actually drove a drywall screw by hand into the pine board…very good. I think I consult and do.
Thanks.
Hal


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

oldguy2 said:


> *Grandson 5 year old...box*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great and im sure he was very excited to help. You may have built a fire in him to be a wood worker later in life…. poor kid will be broke for the rest of his life but he wont have any money for drugs that way! lol


----------



## oldguy2 (Jun 29, 2014)

*Grandsons..Learn Tools are cool*














































Its that moment. The kid picks up the drill and "bang" its got power. noise, can drill holes, drive drywall screws, this is great in the workshop. And magnets. Ear protectors yup make good belt holders yes they fit around the 5 year old waist. so ready to go. Now we did drill some holes. And drive some dry wall screws in and out and in and out. magnets…pick up washers, drill bit with magnets. 
So we did have a talk about the box and the hasp and how it was going. But he was ready to move on he is 5 and a half. I got the consultation from him and the go ahead after he figured out how the hasp would mount and work. All in all I was pleased with that part too.

Next blog on the box and details of edges and the hasp. Today was more about him learning and interest in tools.


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

oldguy2 said:


> *Grandsons..Learn Tools are cool*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep. They do move on, don't they. It's hard to take sometimes, but it's just the way it is. Limited attention span is probably a good thing for exploring the world. They'll come back to the interesting things later, I suppose.


----------



## oldguy2 (Jun 29, 2014)

*5 yr. old finishes the box*























































Yipppeeee. I am so glad to say " done" the hasp about drove me crazy. 2 broken #6 screws that come with the hasp. Lesson learned…get #8 screws they are wider and fit.. Next I did a double bevel to enhance the lid meeting the bottom…in one photo. It really brings out a connection, instead of a but joint lid to base. Now the lad is 5 and half so he did most of the measuring he could. found the center of the side. drilled a hole or two. sanded other things. learned magnets are cool. played with the 3 vises in the shop bench. I know he learned something maybe not about the box but about being in the shop and safety and drilling drywall screws into boards. 
I posted more about this box in my projects. 
Lastly I have pictures of the other grandson box made this summer with the two tone lid.
And last fall the Bank box I made for the #2 Grandson with the secret lock…check it out in my projects.
Thanks Hal


----------



## oldguy2 (Jun 29, 2014)

*Grandsons Leaving..So here's What !*























































Today is not such a great day in the Shop. The boys leave their long vacation. Here are ideas and things to be aware of from 7 weeks here. Have more the one Vice..( I try not to use profanity anyways…its tough not to..) but they boys usually had a board in a vice and drilling or measuring and just doing. Hand planing was practiced to get a bevel on one box and it helped, it is a skill. we could all get fast at it. Drilling…look out the magic of a small power drill and more than the scrap board they can start taking the Norm Abrams bench apart. Needs some small parts worked on like the vise handle from bolts and wood, great project. There was the magic moment when they could see how the parts of the hasp would go together. Mistakes happen. Want them busy and you have to do something too, try the brace and bit, get ready, if you put the board in the vise and drill horizontal they will drill for quite a few hours and wear out you and them. I happen to have the old spur bits and they hold into the stock. New brad points would be good but now, depending on the boy or girl, you have some safety concerns. Have your first aid box ready for you or them, better to show them you can fix that scratch or cut then look unprepared or scared and ruin the experience. My shop will be different tomorrow and I never had this from my father so I am enjoying what I can share and teach. Hope I did this for some others. Thanks. Hal


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

oldguy2 said:


> *Grandsons Leaving..So here's What !*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, I'm sorry they are leaving! Too quite, it will be.


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

oldguy2 said:


> *Grandsons Leaving..So here's What !*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am tipping an "ill be back" (we will be back) comment is in order.

14 episodes of absolutely engrossing activity, keep up the good work.
P.S. do you want me so send you a hanky!


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

oldguy2 said:


> *Grandsons Leaving..So here's What !*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great posts and next year they'll be showing you what is needed. lol


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

oldguy2 said:


> *Grandsons Leaving..So here's What !*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great lessons learned, and I am sure great memories made all around. Well done.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

oldguy2 said:


> *Grandsons Leaving..So here's What !*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree you made some great memories!


----------



## oldguy2 (Jun 29, 2014)

*Namesake Keep it fun and simple*










Oh the Boys are back for a month. This blog is for the six and a half year old. I had a short time today and was really strapped for any idea. I looked up and saw some names my father had cut many many years ago-Gram and Gramps from pine with the band saw and in pine. Now they are in one block and only a light cut on the front to make it look like separate letters. So this was the impetus for today. I had the lad print his name on the board. I added some lines to connect the letters and make them double thick lines. Now I had a 3/8 blade in the bandsaw …ouch this was not the best at all. In all my past I love a 1/4 blade and did most of my work with it. I make no excuse for the quality of this name sign. I was just getting the lad a quick project in 12 minutes with him sitting as close as he could and would after 2 letters check with him, how it looked? Overall I am pleased to say the boy liked his name sign and had time with me in the workshop. And that is for his age a large part of the goal. If you thought this would or should have been a grade A high school shop project, please rethink what you want to do with getting shop time with your grandson. Now the 9 year old today used a handplane, clamped and glued 2 boards on to a larger board and we looked at some pictures of projects in the books.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

oldguy2 said:


> *Namesake Keep it fun and simple*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree 100% percent it doesn't need to be perfect it just needs time spent and memories made,memories that will live him the rest of his life.pleased you should be because you have given him something money or video games and computors cant do.i wish more kid's were given the the gift you gave.be proud of your grandson and be proud of youself for all you've given.peace my friend.


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

oldguy2 said:


> *Namesake Keep it fun and simple*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Among important things: being creative, being proud of having done something by oneself. developing hand skill…

Perfection is for later.
See Doug Stowe's blog wisdom of the hands


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

oldguy2 said:


> *Namesake Keep it fun and simple*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wonderful, hope they continue an interest


----------



## Clarkhus (Jul 3, 2019)

oldguy2 said:


> *Namesake Keep it fun and simple*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love having my Grandson in the shop.


----------



## oldguy2 (Jun 29, 2014)

* Grandson#2 Mothers Day project..He is 8 *




























And we picked an easy project. A picture frame. We will dowel it together. So he is 8 and has been in my Shed Shop about 4 times. He has drilled some holes. identified some tools and what they do. We tutor him in math grade 2. and measurement is a part of this. Now he is coming along on this and once a week I bring him to the shop for appilcation of math ideas and teach him some woodworking. Today he used a square to mark the lines. Measured the length. I cut the wood on the band saw. I set up the Shopsmith for doweling and he did an easy job of drilling the 1/4 holes . so we will finish the holes next time and sand and stain. the picture is 5×8 from Easter. I could not get a photo of him this time. I hope this gives readers some ideas for a project and what to do with a young child in the shop. today we got a half hour with some explain and some do.


----------



## BB1 (Jan 29, 2016)

oldguy2 said:


> * Grandson#2 Mothers Day project..He is 8 *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neat - making memories in addition to the frame!


----------



## oldguy2 (Jun 29, 2014)

*Grandson project and What Granddad learned today*





































Day 4 of our 6 in by 8 in wood picture frame for his Mother for Mothers Day. Never skip sanding and teach them young. He was impressed with practice with the stationary belt sander and I was holding parts also. First I had him just practice on some old parts then really just push it into the belt and see what it could do. fun is fun. we marked a corner and he pushed to the line. Next we practiced with a small square to see if his frame were the corners true. Oh my here is where I had learned a lot. these small parts 1.5 in by 3 inch cross pieces really show if your ends are not square inside and I had worked to get them true…of course I was the one who cut those parts..learning to sand and test fit some little part and the error shows. yuk ! So we marked the ends as needed. and then he watched me lightly sand and he checked the line and smooth feel. An 8 year old can be impressed with smooth sanding . Now his last part was to sand over the long edges and the corners. So we counted strokes 6 to 7 for an edge. He liked that idea and was pleased with the smooth edge. He learned about holding the sand block at an angle. Also I use an old metal router table that was bowed as his step up very sturdy and big area for his feet. its under the blue bucket. Later we should build a box, no time right now.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

oldguy2 said:


> *Grandson project and What Granddad learned today*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's one nice looking frame!!!
Keep up the great work and keep us posted.
His name must be John he's wearing a John Deer tee shirt. LOL


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

oldguy2 said:


> *Grandson project and What Granddad learned today*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep up the good work grandpa! We love watching the two of you work together. He will always treasure your relationship and what he is learning from you.

L/W


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

oldguy2 said:


> *Grandson project and What Granddad learned today*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just awesome that he is able to spend time on the shop with you. If he is like me he will remember it many years from now and realize that he learned a lot as he was having fun with his grandfather.

CtL


----------



## oldguy2 (Jun 29, 2014)

*Grandson Picture frame project done*










Yes the Young Lad woodworker is pleased and so is Granddad. He chose a stain over just polyurathane. I showed him samples of projects with both over pine. Even I was impressed with the grain lines that came out in this pine from our sanding. In this time of no chance to get to the store, I took a cereal box cut it flat. Took gloss black spray paint I had on hand…best to always keep some of that around… sprayed a large piece. Later cut a piece a little smaller than the frame, with this plan…we would put a small strip in one end not to staple gun then staple gun the other 3 sides down creating a pocket for the 4×6 photo to slide in. He took a photo I had in the shop and it slid in very well and he could see the result. Today the ordered photos from Easter should arrive and tomorrow he can put one in the frame. If you need to read about some other young kids projects look back in my blogs I have made boxes with my other 2 grandsons and the experience and how long it took is maybe what you need . They were 5 and 8. I am a retired elementary teacher and love woodworking, I also sold crafts and small pieces as a business for awhile and learned more about marketing and mass production. Some of what I sold are in my projects….the candy holder , the small tailgate table, small blanket chest, oven push sticks and cutting boards. Thanks for reading.


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

oldguy2 said:


> *Grandson Picture frame project done*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mom will treasure the lovely gift from her son.

L/W


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

oldguy2 said:


> *Grandson Picture frame project done*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Diamond times!
Make the most of them as they will expect you to be around forever


----------



## oldguy2 (Jun 29, 2014)

*Father's Day and Grandson*










Yes This is an easy one. A watch Stand. Wow is my grandson picky about sanding. I should take the credit but I did not oversell the sanding. I did ask him on this and the mothers day picture frame to touch and check were they smooth. Not all 8 years old give a 7*^% about how smooth the wood feels, he does. He had to choose stain or clear finish. He chose clear. Now the watches should lay across the top board or slip around the bar. So it took 3 15 minute sessions in my small hot shed shop and ready to wrap and sign his name on the bottom. I think his Dad will be pleased. The boy did measuring, marking with the square, clamp with the vise, and cut with the back saw with help ( first time ). And sanding with one or more sand pads I have. I hope I gave readers some ideas. Thanks. Hal


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

oldguy2 said:


> *Father's Day and Grandson*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Always good for a look in even if nothing else I get a smile out of your adventures.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

oldguy2 said:


> *Father's Day and Grandson*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fun stuff when the spark ignites. Great job!


----------



## theoldfart (Sep 9, 2011)

oldguy2 said:


> *Father's Day and Grandson*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


old Guy, he's a keeper. Good attitude. Hell of a grandpa too!


----------



## oldguy2 (Jun 29, 2014)

oldguy2 said:


> *Father's Day and Grandson*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On Fathers Day his Dad was pleased with the little project and pleased also when I told him what parts in the project the boy got to do. For 8 those were appropriate tasks. measure, check and sand, describe what he wants, draw with a square, slowly with help cut the board with a backsaw , the board in a vise. he chose not to stain it I think that would be my job but I had him sign under the base and it came out nice also. Thanks


----------

